# What is the salary of 2nd lieutenant in pak army?



## Karnal

*Hello,
What is the salary of 2nd lieutenant in pak army?
anyone tell me
thanx.*


----------



## Karnal

KarachiPunk said:


> salary + rishwat + land + allowance + american aid


 
*What is you mean?*


----------



## EagleEyes

What he means is that he has no idea, and he has to post some bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## farhan_9909

dont know surely will be plus 20K


----------



## W.11

WebMaster said:


> What he means is that he has no idea, and he has to post some bullshit.


 
you know exactly what i mean, dont be stupid now


----------



## laiqs@mi

yar us nay salary puchi hay agar pata hai to bata do warna chawalian mat maro...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Hasnain2009

Rs:25-30k !


----------



## jamal18

Hasnain2009 said:


> Rs:25-30k !


 
per month or year?


----------



## Xeric

As of today, after the pay was increased *145%* over a period of 5 years and after sacrificing a whole lot of lives and after someone actually thought that it's high time that a handsome increase is effected to military pays, a 2/Lt might earn something to around 20K per month, *gross.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Though i know that you are an idiot of the highest order, but i dont know why i still like to answer to your sick mentality.



KarachiPunk said:


> salary


Well, we work, and we demand a pay. But as i can see that your idiocy dont allow your to make use of your brain so you simply cant comprehend that even terrorists get paid, fauji tu phir bhi insaan hain.


> + rishwat


Lolzz..
The day a 2/Lt will become authoritative enough to demand a bribe, believe me that day even that poonder who pondify college girls for free would ask for money to ogle at the girls.


> + land


1) 2/Lt dont get any land.
2) Senior officers may get it, but they would pay for it just like an idiot like yourself will pay for a piece of land bought in any place in this world.


> + haweli


i reiterate that you are an idiot



> + allowance


i am short of my vocabulary here, but even an idiot would know the difference between 'basic pay' and 'allowances'. A very basic way to make a lowlife like yourself to understand this difference could be that it is the basic pay (which is less) that is used to make up the pension scale of any govt employee (anywhere in the world) and the allowances are kept separate so that the overall pay is enough to support an employee during his service, but the same allowances are not counted toward the calculation of pension, or else ones pension (what he gets when he's no more working) might exceed what the same guy has earned during his service.


> + american aid


Well, had you not been an idiot you must have known that it is the GoP that receives whatever aid, which is then handed over to the military (to include all the tri-services, not the Army alone), provided the aid was specifically a 'military-aid'. BTW, FYKI and in order to show how there is no limit to ones idiocy i would like to re-post a reply of mine:



Xeric said:


> .....BTW, though not (totally) unrelated to the topic but then i would like share something here.
> 
> *The US and GoP agrees that a total of 13.5 Billion USD have been paid to Pakistan (for the tri services) under head of CSF. $ 10.8 B was earmarked for the Army alone. Your papers (though in consultation with the Army) says that $ 6.98 B has been paid to the Army, but infact only $ 1.8 B has been received by the Army in TOTAL(despite the fact that the military expenditures have gone up manifold since we went into this WoT). Now where are the remaining $ 5.18 B? The answer may not sound very pleasing to many here. The remaining $ 5.18 B has gone to support the National Budget. Yes, it is you guys who have eaten it. Yes, these $ 5.18 B (which the Army has spent from its pocket in addition to its sacrifices and disrespect) was gobbled up by idiots like yourself but then you still has the cheeks to show your true worth by posting a lowlife standard post. i know that you and your likes would feel uneasy with this by then that's the fact. You wont find these figures in the media, why? Well dont we know the media sells on conspiracies.
> 
> The military aid or for that matter what all of it the military has received so far is not a blessing for the military, but infact it is something that the military spends (during the war that it fights against the terrorists) and the same is supposed to be reimbursed back to Pakistan (i omitted military because it's infact Pakistan's money that the military spends on ground) which, in the first place, was not reibursed in totality, and moreover the military didnt receive it's due share out of what all that was reimbursed so that idiots like yourself can have an internet connection and then they can come up to post bullshyt so that they can be face-palmed in public!
> *
> 
> Also, back in 2005 when the earthquake unleashed misery and pain in our North, it was the Army that donated an handsome amount out of its Budget that went on to support the effectees. You wont also find this news in the media, why because when the funds were donated there werent any left for the military to conduct their Collective Training and we never wanted to send a signal to our friendly neighbors that the almost all of the Two New entries of the military is composed of untrained soldiers.
> 
> Also, when the COAS says that it would construct so and so numbers of schools, or deliver free books, or install free water points in the remote areas of Balochistan, or establish free medical camps for flood effectees or donate X amount to them or school such numbers of students free of cost or subsidize schooling expenses etc, we have our indian friends telling us; 'Well, a very guud news, but wouldnt it had been better if the same has been done/announced by the PM/President?'
> 
> So, if i remember correctly, a military of any country is a non-profit organization.


 



> + bharam bazi,


Well guess what, fcuk yeah!

Any 2/Lt let alone a senor officer is better than alteast the likes of lowlifes like yourself who atleast have the guts to join the armed forces knowing that when the push comes to shove they wont turn their backs or else they wouldnt have received, in your words, the "status of special citizen". It's not because of the shinny pips or the smart uniforms, but because fortunately there still are enough people who dignify the armed forces and give them their due share of respect.

Moreover, believe me, the 2/Lts (usually of age 20) are way better than thickheads like yourself. What i can see from your posts is that you are either a drop out from PMA, or you probably didnt make it through the ISSB, but i am sure you must have met a few 2/Lt (quite visible from your posts), so do me a favor, challenge any of them in any field (they are not super-humans but atleast they are better then your likes, that i can bet) may it be physical, mental or psychological, and i am sure they would outclass a bugger like you in seconds.


> status of special citizen


 Well, ask this from those who refuse to take money (to show respect) from soldiers when they purchase something from a shop only to find that the soldier had already left the money on the counter, ask this from those who give way to soldiers when they walk, not because they are afraid (as in case of our Police), but to show respect, ask this from those who leave their seats to accommodate soldiers (not because they are afraid) but because they know of the sacrifices the same uniform has given, but then how would an idiot know all this?

P.S. Seriously, though there's a strict penalty for manhandling in the military and soldiers refrain from such acts unless it becomes life threatening, but then when was the last time you were beaten by a uniformed guy or for that matter any civilian?

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## ironman

^^ Nailed..  

Webby you can close the thread now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

equal to grade 16


----------



## AUz

Any one noticed Webmaster's signature?


----------



## JonAsad

An army personal bashing a low life civilian- thats just one of the problem Pakistan have- Its similar to caste system- I am a soldier i am special- you are a civilian you are a low life bullshit--

btw can some one BAN aos1101- he is suicide trolling every where-


----------



## Xeric

Glorious Resolve said:


> An army personal bashing a low life civilian- thats just one of the problem Pakistan have- Its similar to caste system- I am a soldier i am special- you are a civilian you are a low life bullshit--
> 
> btw can some one BAN aos1101- he is suicide trolling every where-


 
Wrong!

i am a firm believer of the Urdu saying; _'Her insaan ki izzat uskay apnay hath mai hoti hai'_

Well, if you would want me to insult you, baby, i'll not take a second more to do that. If one is so conscious about his respect than one should give respect and he would earn back the same automatically. Trolls and ranters aint getting any from my side. You people want to point fingers towards the military, please do so, but then there are ways and manners that one should follow while doing it. Accusing and mud slinging would only land you guys in thick shyt, as Sire KP landed himself in.

You guys blame the military-men of being superior (though i dont think we are) but then if you people would yourself behave inferior, nobody can help you out then. The military take overs, the military defining the foreign/national policy, the military tackling the public affairs etc etc are a few example you guys like to cite, but you forget that if the govt (read civilians) can grow enough balls and _act_ and behave more mature and pronounce itself to be equivalent or for that matter superior to the _phaujis_, well you people too can enjoy the majas of being a superior being. But if you dont, then please rough it out and dont complain.

P.S. By the way, the GoP and its politicians proved themselves of some worth recently (my indication towards the in-camera session between the politicians and the military) and earned the requisite respect. My advice - keep on doing the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Xeric

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> equal to grade 16


 
2/Lt, Lt and Capt are commissioned in BPS-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

recently the pay got doubled as well....before that a Lt Col earned about 35-40 k!


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> recently the pay got doubled as well....before that a Lt Col earned about 35-40 k!


 
A Lt Col bollay tu...15-20 years in service. A guy getting 35-40K after he is in for 15-20 years is just so so. BTW, only the 'basic pay' got doubled, and this 35-40K that you said is the gross pay (inclusive of ALL the allowances) so you can add only a fraction to the previous pay, moreover i mention about this increase in my post # 12. The approx 145% increase includes this 'doubling' of pay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

> You guys blame the military-men of being superior (though i dont think we are) but then if you people would yourself behave inferior, nobody can help you out then. The military take overs, the military defining the foreign/national policy, the military tackling the public affairs etc etc are a few example you guys like to cite, but you forget that if the govt (read civilians) *can grow enough balls and act and behave more mature and pronounce itself to be equivalent or for that matter superior to the phaujis,* well you people too can enjoy the majas of being a superior being. But if you dont, then please rough it out and dont complain.



I remember what happened to Bhutto- i remember Nawaz Sharef- and Many others- Dr Abdul Qadeer was a civilian aswell ridiculed just to save face of a military dictator- Its pretty easy to play innocent- Your rant makes me say- give me the gun and i'll show you who have the balls-

When it comes to coup- For some ones personal gains- Military runs over Democracy-
When it comes to defend the sovereignty against drone attacks- against Abbottabad incident- The military asks for the government permission-
While the failed democracy struggle was evident- The mighty army hoax and their helplessness in more obvious now-
Both need to grow some balls to do some thing instead of playing tug of war with each other-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

approx 30 k ...


----------



## Xeric

Glorious Resolve said:


> I remember what happened to Bhutto- i remember Nawaz Sharef- and Many others- Dr Abdul Qadeer was a civilian aswell ridiculed just to save face of a military dictator- Its pretty easy to play innocent- Your rant makes me say- give me the gun and i'll show you who have the balls-
> 
> When it comes to coup- For some ones personal gains- Military runs over Democracy-
> When it comes to defend the sovereignty against drone attacks- against Abbottabad incident- The military asks for the government permission-
> While the failed democracy struggle was evident- The mighty army hoax and their helplessness in more obvious now-
> Both need to grow some balls to do some thing instead of playing tug of war with each other-


 
Without going further down the drain i'll just say what i have said at another place:

Grow the balls and just do it. Who is stopping you? BTW, let's see if red warrants for Musharraf could do any wonders, last i checked he was still saying that he'll be back by March next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

this a wrong thread to ask such question . it should be put in army information thread in land section . even though i think per month total salary would be around 10~15 thousand rupee .


----------



## The HBS Guy

secretservice said:


> approx 30 k ...


 
Is that the final take-home?

That's way too less.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Patriot said:


> Looks like Karachpunk was molested by some 2nd Lieutenant.



Homosexual activities?

Wow!!

30K?

Wow!!

Good money.


----------



## Leader

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Homosexual activities?
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> 30K?
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> Good money.


 
its 17,825 while in Academy, 22,350 as 2nd Lt, a lt gets 32,000 approx.

and if he pays 66000 Rs he get a furnished home either in Lahore, Karachi or Islamabad. his choice, now a days he gets in Askari and not in DHA.


----------



## third eye

Leader said:


> its 17,825 while in Academy, 22,350 as 2nd Lt, a lt gets 32,000 approx.
> 
> and *if he pays 66000 Rs he get a furnished home *either in Lahore, Karachi or Islamabad. his choice, now a days he gets in Askari and not in DHA.




Is this correct ?

He gets a furnished house /flat / room ... any dwelling for 66000/- in any town any where in the world ?


----------



## Leader

Glorious Resolve said:


> An army personal bashing a low life civilian- thats just one of the problem Pakistan have- Its similar to caste system- I am a soldier i am special- you are a civilian you are a low life bullshit--
> 
> btw can some one BAN aos1101- he is suicide trolling every where-


 
oh yes indeed true, disagree with them and their will show their mentality, you bloody civilians is a common way of addressing the general public,


----------



## Leader

third eye said:


> Is this correct ?
> 
> He gets a furnished house /flat / room ... any dwelling for 66000/- in any town any where in the world ?


 
not anywhere in the world. in Askari villas or DHA schemes in lahore karachi or pindi/Islamabad, he chooses the city. its 10 marla home, that he gets on retirement, and if one retires as col. then you get a 1 canal home and 1 canal plot anyway...


----------



## Leader

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Man, the Pak Army is the happening place!!!!
> 
> What about the soldiers?


 
I dont know. I guess its 10,000 or so. they are kept away from life...


----------



## Haseebullah

Leader said:


> its 17,825 while in Academy, 22,350 as 2nd Lt, a lt gets 32,000 approx.
> 
> and if he pays *66000 Rs* he get a furnished home either in Lahore, Karachi or Islamabad. his choice, now a days he gets in Askari and not in DHA.


 


Leader said:


> not anywhere in the world. in Askari villas or DHA schemes in lahore karachi or pindi/Islamabad, he chooses the city. its *10 marla home, that he gets on retirement*, and if one retires as col. then you get *a 1 canal home and 1 canal plot* anyway...


 


You outta your mind!66000...furnished home in Askari Housing scheme.You make it sound like that he get's a big fancy house for 66000 rs.Brother i have seen officiers as senior as Colonels wandering around for houses during their service because Army has shortage of houses.

Did you forget that he pays for that 10 marla plot during his service.

Woah woah woah!you probably heard this and came and blabbered it out here.My father is Colonel in Army and he is paying monthly installments through Askari bank for the 2 plots of 1 canal each he will be getting on retirement.Plots not furnished houses.

And yet according to you a 2/nd Lt gets a furnished house anywhere for 66000Rs.


----------



## Xeric

Leader said:


> its 17,825 while in Academy, 22,350 as 2nd Lt, a lt gets 32,000 approx.
> 
> and if he pays 66000 Rs he get a furnished home either in Lahore, Karachi or Islamabad. his choice, now a days he gets in Askari and not in DHA.


 Either you are lying or you dont know much about the real picture.

BTW, 66000 is JUST the down payment for that plot which would be constructed in the year 2050 when he retires. For the entire length of his service (minimum 25 years- max 35 to40 years) the guy would pay 6000 to 15000 *per month* (depending upon the rank) for the house and in the end when he retires he still has to pay in *lacs* to finally get the house in his name. So please dont confuse it, it's better to keep mum then spreading half baked lies.

Also, if you can prove that a GC gets 17K during his training, i'll hand off my badge to you. A Lt may get Rs 23000-25000, but that's the GROSS PAY, the net pay can vary from 60 to 70% of this. More importantly this 'huge' pay happened when the pay was increased by 145% over the period of 5 years, including the 'doubling' of pay after Op RR and Op RN.

Get your figures straight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Leader said:


> I dont know. I guess its 10,000 or so. they are kept away from life...


 
i think i might also have to treat you like i have treated KP, but anyways, yeah the poor soldiers are kept away from life and still crowds and crowds of guys like you gather up outside the recruitment centers with your sleeping bags and lotas atleast 4-5 days before the recruitment process has to start.

BTW, a soldier rather a sepoy now a days get somewhat around 10-12K as his GROSS PAY, the net is again lesser. Also, a soldier DOES NOT has to pay for his FOOD (breakfast, tea, lunch, tea, dinner etc), his UNIFORM, he pays no electric bill, he also does not pay his water/gas bills, he is provided with free accommodation, even his underwear and socks are issued from Ordnance, so he is more than happy to have these 10Ks as a saving or to support his family back home. And this is nothing surprising, the same thing happens all over the world, soldier are provided FREE food and stuff, even in india. The Officers have to pay for everything that a soldier gets for free, he pays utility bills at the same rates as you guys in the civilian sector do, and if allotted accommodation inside the cantt, he has to forego his house rent which is 30-45% of his basic pay, meaning thereby he loses 6000 to 12000 (a Major to Lt Col) out of his gross pay, thus rendering his NET PAY down to 40-50% of his GROSS PAY.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Leader

Allow me to clarify your disgusting doubts for once and all, i know you are deliberately trying to troll and flame here, but for the consumption of other members i'll like to gave the details regarding the Askari Housing Scheme.

AHS is a process which aims at providing a residential place for the Officers and Soldiers once they finally retire, as most of their life they have been living in hired/rented/govt provided residences so this is one thing that the military can provide them by the end of the day. The MOST important thing to understand here is that this facility is NOT free of cost nor does it is cheap. First it is a volunteer service, that means it is your choice if you want to avail this facility or not, so not everyone is giving a plot. Second, the Officer pays every penny to the cost of the house. So here's how it works:

If one decides to start off from a 2/Lt, then he has pay down payment amounting to Rs 70000/- at the start. There on the Officer would pay the installments in the follow manner:

1- 2/Lt to Lt (approx let's say 3 years of service, monthly installment Rs 5000 per month - these figures are deliberately altered for the obvious reasons). So 5000 x 12 x 3= So at 3 years in his service the Officer had paid Rs 1, 80, 000/- PLUS the Rs 70000/- in downpayment.

2-Lt to Captain, i'll not specifiy the instalmment rate nor would i mention the service years between these two ranks, i'll just write down the payment that the Officer would have made by the time he would be becoming a Major and the amount is approx Rs 4, 50, 000/- IN ADDITION TO THE PREVIOUS 1 Lac 80 Thousand.

3- Captain to Major, the same procedure, the rate of installment goes up and the net amount deposited to the Govt is approx Rs 5, 20, 000/- IN ADDTION THE PREVIOUS 1 lac 80 thousand and 4 lac 50 thousand.

Now, let's say the Officer is to retire as a Major. So he would pay the installment for another XYZ number of years till he finally retires at the rank of the Major. So the amount he would pay now is approx Rs 8, 60, 000/-

Now let's total up the amount: 70000+180000+450000+860000= Rs 15, 60, 000/- So by the the time and Officer retires at the rank of Major he would have deposited Rs 15 lac 60 thousand to the AHS, STILL as the cost of plot has yet not been completed the Officer is supposed to deposit the remaining 15-25 lac in lump sum from his Pension benefit and his Provident Fund to finally get the plot in his name or else he cannot own the plot.

So normally Officer refrain from opting for this scheme as this burden their already meager salaries. Imagine Rs 7000 being paid by you on monthly basis for your entire duration of service, this is one. Two, every ranks has it's own size of plot, i mean a Maj would get X canal plot but a Lt Col would get Y canal (which is larger), so in the end the over all cost is much higher for every upper/next rank.

So in short, the Officer pays every penny for the plot that he gets in the end, it's just a way of making it easier for the Officers to get their own residence, nothing else, only anti-army and lame guys have this as an excuse against the Army to malign it on every chance they get. So let's not fool ourselves and act stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Haseebullah said:


> You outta your mind!*66000...*furnished home in Askari Housing scheme.You make it sound like that he get's a big fancy house for 66000 rs.Brother i have seen officiers as senior as Colonels wandering around for houses during their service because Army has shortage of houses.
> 
> Did you forget that he pays for that 10 marla plot during his service.
> 
> Woah woah woah!you probably heard this and came and blabbered it out here.My father is Colonel in Army and he is paying monthly installments through Askari bank for the 2 plots of 1 canal each he will be getting on retirement.Plots not furnished houses.
> 
> And yet according to you a 2/nd Lt gets a furnished house anywhere for 66000Rs.



this is what my ____ payed, and he will get a house in Askari at his retirement, I never said he would just get it. Yes I know there is shortage of houses, and thats exactly what made Askari. still I know there is shortage of houses in Askari Lahore...

which department your father belongs?


----------



## wmdisinfo

it dosent make any sense how much he gets the qustion is what is the difference between a solider and a mercanry solider mercenary fights for money while solider fighter for what he belives in.and pakistan army is army not blackwater what makes them superor is that they defend the country thats what matter no matter if u give them a million or dont give them anything they will still fight.


----------



## Leader

Xeric said:


> i think i might also have to treat you like i have treated KP, but anyways, yeah the poor soldiers are kept away from life and still crowds and crowds of guys like you gather up outside the recruitment centers with your sleeping bags and lotas atleast 4-5 days before the recruitment process has to start.
> 
> BTW, a soldier rather a sepoy now a days get somewhat around 10-12K as his GROSS PAY, the net is again lesser. Also, a soldier DOES NOT has to pay for his FOOD (breakfast, tea, lunch, tea, dinner etc), his UNIFORM, he pays no electric bill, he also does not pay his water/gas bills, he is provided with free accommodation, even his underwear and socks are issued from Ordnance, so he is more than happy to have these 10Ks as a saving or to support his family back home. And this is nothing surprising, the same thing happens all over the world, soldier are provided FREE food and stuff, even in india. The Officers have to pay for everything that a soldier gets for free, *he pays utility bills at the same rates as you guys in the civilian sector do*, and if allotted accommodation inside the cantt, he has to forego his house rent which is 30-45% of his basic pay, meaning thereby he loses 6000 to 12000 (a Major to Lt Col) out of his gross pay, thus rendering his NET PAY down to 40-50% of his GROSS PAY.


 
come on...anyways I will reconfirm today. I dont need to be anti-army by these means, I have good reasons to be so....


----------



## wmdisinfo

Leader said:


> come on...anyways I will reconfirm today. I dont need to be anti-army by these means, I have good reasons to be so....


if you dont have the army you dont have the country you understand this but still you are against it if you spend a night in siachin or a day in cholistan thar desart you will understand what work means when you go behind enemy lines and spend a day or two in hostile enviroment then you will know is it less for them or more you dont appriciate what God gave but you


----------



## Leader

wmdisinfo said:


> if you dont have the army you dont have the country you understand this but still you are against it if you spend a night in siachin or a day in cholistan thar desart you will understand what work means when you go behind enemy lines and spend a day or two in hostile enviroment then you will know is it less for them or more you dont appriciate what God gave but you


 
we made the country without the army, moreover, army is a country's night-watch-man, so if you dont like the job, dont do it. I dont vote on sympathy basis, sorry.


----------



## Xeric

Leader said:


> come on...anyways I will reconfirm today. I dont need to be anti-army by these means, I have good reasons to be so....


 
If you dont even know this then i think it is me who is stupid who still is replying to your lame rants. Go check it up and say sorry to me when you come back!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Xeric said:


> If you dont even know this then i think it is me who is stupid who still is replying to your lame rants. Go check it up and say sorry to me when you come back!


 
why would I say sorry to you? if your info is accurate I would simply accept it. why acting like some tough guy?


----------



## Xeric

That was a joke! Dude!!

Man! FTW is wrong with you guys?

P.S. On a more serious note, what you had said in your posts can be termed as accusations, a believe me, having poor info regarding something is one thing and than (deliberately) spreading lies or for that matter posting without confirmation is another, but then i dont blame you, i may spare you because you are 'new'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

Xeric this is nothing I've seen people post so much bullshit that it will shock you.A person posted a question on pakdef.info and he asked is is true that every officer who gets a star gets 5 million dollar from US for loyalty ...and some people actually believe this bullshit..Pure nutjobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Patriot said:


> Xeric this is nothing I've seen people post so much bullshit that it will shock you.A person posted a question on pakdef.info and he asked is is true that every officer who gets a star gets 5 million dollar from US for loyalty ...and some people actually believe this bullshit..Pure nutjobs.


 
No shyt?!

Now do you actually think that he was posting such horse shyt just because he was actually/genuinely in doubt? No, he was doing it on purpose as these days shyt against the military especially the Army sells like hell, and also there are many numskulls who normally dont verify any news or if some of them even do verify, they would surely verify news regarding Katrina if she's still with Salman or not, but they wont do the same _kasht_ when it comes to military.

So, the best way to deal with these guys is to shove that hand of yours so up their arse that one could feel their respiratory tract, oh sorry, i mean tonsils, i just forgot that it dont follow the path, damn Biology!

But then, i dont mind answering genuine concerns/questions. Rather one should encourage such exchanges as it would lead us to a better understanding of the military that run on our taxes. i have replied to a million guys in those 'How to Join XYZ' threads and also elsewhere, but then simply trolls, flamers and nincompoops, my nerves cant bear!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Leader said:


> this is what my ____ payed, and he will get a house in Askari at his retirement,


No doubt i said that your post were half baked lies. He told you that he has paid Rs 66000/- but he didnt tell you that he would be paying a hell lota money for his ENTIRE duration of service, right? Who hell are you kidding?! 


> I never said he would just get it.


Oh yes you said. Here:


Leader said:


> its 17,825 while in Academy, 22,350 as 2nd Lt, a lt gets 32,000 approx. *(this too was a lie)*
> 
> and if he pays 66000 Rs he get a furnished home either in Lahore, Karachi or Islamabad. his choice, now a days he gets in Askari and not in DHA.





> Yes I know there is shortage of houses, and thats exactly what made Askari. still I know there is shortage of houses in Askari Lahore...


 So?

By the time your ____ (whatever that means) would retire it would be a new world, and he might not even get what he has opted for, there's already shortage of land for the purpose and the AHS guys are already disposing off cases by giving you plots in far flung areas, ask this to your ____, but then i am sure he wouldnt be knowing it, why? Because estimating your intellect and his service, i doubt that he would be dealing with official mail in his unit!



> which department your father belongs?


 ^^ My father dont belongs, it is me who belongs.


----------



## Haseebullah

Leader said:


> this is what my ____ payed, and he will get a house in Askari at his retirement, I never said he would just get it. Yes I know there is shortage of houses, and thats exactly what made Askari. still I know there is shortage of houses in Askari Lahore...
> 
> which department your father belongs?


 
The 66000 is the down payment just for getting a name in the list.If by the end of your career you have not payed the whole price you don't get a dime.this is just as a civilian gets a house in any housing scheme in Pakistan.

My father belongs in the military but i think Xeric has cleared your doubts also considering he has served in the army he can clear your doubts much better.

BTW why are you so anti Army.it ain't just this post i have seen others too.


----------



## Leader

I couldnt confirm this 66000 to be the ultimate payment or just one instalment and later to be deducted from salary...

however, as far as Salary is concern I have reconfirmed and approximately it is *CORRECT*.


----------



## Xeric

^^ Ofcourse.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

What of course?

What is the real position?


----------



## Xeric

i am sure you understand simplified english. The 'real position' is out there for those who want to see.


----------



## Haseebullah

Leader said:


> I couldnt confirm this 66000 to be the ultimate payment or just one instalment and later to be deducted from salary...
> 
> however, as far as Salary is concern I have reconfirmed and approximately it is *CORRECT*.


 
Then you could have posted the salary in the first place without all the bullshit you dragged along.



it would have done us all good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Eagle

I do not know what the base salary monthly for a Pakistani Second Lieutenant is (US pay grade equivalent is an 01). However, here is the 2011 monthly basic pay chart for Second Lieutenants in the US military up through a four star General. The small dollar figures under most all monthly salaries are the value of a 1.4% pay increase that went into effect January 1, 2011, whicn 1.4% is included inside each monthly officer base salarly figure given on this chart. I omitted the value of the 1.4% monthly increase in copying these data for an 01, which is a Second Lieutenant, but the monthly base salarly for our 01 does include the 1.4% increase effective 1 January 2011.

For "historic" comparsion, when I was a Second Lieutenant, Feb. 1963 to July 1964 my 01 base pay was $220.22 a month. Those were poverty wages!!!

For each officer pay per month there are two year seniority intervals per rank, 01 through 10. The first column for every officer rank presumes under 2 years service up through 20 years service seniority for the last monthly salary per rank.



O-10 -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- $15,400.80 
-- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- 212.70 
O-9 -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- 13,469.70 
-- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- 186.00 
O-8 9,530.70 9,842.70 10,050.00 10,107.90 10,366.50 10,798.20 10,899.00 11,308.80 11,426.40 11,779.80 12,291.00 12,762.30 
-- 131.70 135.90 138.90 139.50 143.10 149.10 150.60 156.00 157.80 162.60 169.80 176.10 
O-7 7,919.10 8,287.20 8,457.30 8,592.60 8,837.70 9,079.80 9,359.70 9,638.70 9,918.60 10,798.20 11,540.70 11,540.70 
-- 109.20 114.30 116.70 118.50 122.10 125.40 129.30 133.20 136.80 149.10 159.30 159.30 
O-6 5,869.50 6,448.50 6,871.50 6,871.50 6,897.60 7,193.40 7,232.40 7,232.40 7,643.40 8,370.30 8,796.90 9,222.90 
-- 81.00 89.10 94.80 94.80 95.10 99.30 99.90 99.90 105.60 115.50 121.50 127.20 
O-5 4,893.00 5,512.20 5,893.80 5,965.80 6,203.70 6,346.20 6,659.40 6,889.20 7,186.20 7,640.70 7,856.70 8,070.30 
-- 67.50 76.20 81.30 82.50 85.80 87.60 91.80 95.10 99.30 105.60 108.60 111.30 
O-4 4,221.90 4,887.30 5,213.40 5,286.00 5,588.70 5,913.30 6,317.40 6,632.10 6,851.10 6,976.50 7,049.10 7,049.10 
-- 58.20 67.50 72.00 72.90 77.10 81.60 87.30 91.50 94.50 96.30 97.20 97.20 
O-3 3,711.90 4,208.10 4,542.00 4,951.80 5,188.80 5,449.20 5,617.80 5,894.70 6,039.00 6,039.00 6,039.00 6,039.00 
-- 51.30 58.20 62.70 68.40 71.70 75.30 77.70 81.30 83.40 83.40 83.40 83.40 
O-2 3,207.30 3,652.80 4,207.20 4,349.10 4,438.50 4,438.50 4,438.50 4,438.50 4,438.50 4,438.50 4,438.50 4,438.50 
-- 44.40 50.40 58.20 60.00 61.20 61.20 61.20 61.20 61.20 61.20 61.20 61.20 
O-1 2,784.00 2,897.40 3,502.50 3,502.50 3,502.50 3,502.50 3,502.50 3,502.50 3,502.50 3,502.50 3,502.50 3,502.50

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

i forgot to mention another thing. This 145% increase was NOT specific to the military or the army, but 45% out of this 145% was applicable to ALL govt employees to include the bureaucracy, the PIA chaps, the railways walas and WAPDA and party. Only the 100% increase of basic pay (what you guys call 'double' pay) was for the military, so this totals upto 145%. So if after the increase of 145% the pay is 20K for a 2/Lt, you can well imagine what it was before the increase?!



Leader said:


> I couldnt confirm this 66000 to be the ultimate payment or just one instalment and later to be deducted from salary...
> 
> however, as far as Salary is concern I have reconfirmed and approximately it is *CORRECT*.


 
i am still waiting for your confirmation.

i wonder if you can reconfirm the salary from you _____, then why didnt you do the same in case of Rs 66000 aka 'free' plots?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

@AE

i was told once by an O-3 of yours that if she gets employed in Afg/Iraq she would get the net pay which almost equals the gross pay as she dont have to pay ANY taxes. How correct is this, please?


----------



## TaimiKhan

Xeric said:


> i forgot to mention another thing. This 145% increase was NOT specific to the military or the army, but 45% out of this 145% was applicable to ALL govt employees to include the bureaucracy, the PIA chaps, the railways walas and WAPDA and party. Only the 100% increase of basic pay (what you guys call 'double' pay) was for the military, so this totals upto 145%. So if after the increase of 145% the pay is 20K for a 2/Lt, you can well imagine what it was before the increase?!
> 
> 
> 
> i am still waiting for your confirmation.
> 
> i wonder if you can reconfirm the salary from you _____, then why didnt you do the same in case of Rs 66000 aka 'free' plots?


 
I have been handling my bros salary account since the day he joined his unit, never saw anything cross the 27K mark. 27K mark also when he was at the hard area in Kashmir. Once he came down, the net salary came down to less then 20K. 1112K is his basic salary, even though he would be becoming a Captain this year. 3 years service completed and he is still standing at a net salary of 17K  

And people say Army officers are rich.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Eagle

Your friend the US 03 statetment to you is true and correct. She would pay no income taxes while serving in either Afghnistan or Iraq, as well as other "hot spots" where one is in harm's way.

When serving in a combat zone your military pay and allowances are in fact tax free for the period of time you serve there. Thus even in my day when I served as an 01, promoted while in Pakistan to 02, from Nov. 1963 to June 1965 my salary and allowances were then, and would be for anyone serving in Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iraq, Bosnia, any "hot spot" the salary and all allowances for the time there is tax free.

During my time in Pakistan (63-65) we also drew "hostile fire pay" due to the on again off again spats between Pakistan and India. It, too, was tax free, but back then it was a small amount, about $38 a month for old hostile fire pay. Today it is not a huge amoung, but more, perhaps around $250 or so a month for hostile fire and/or combat zone extra pay, still tax exempt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FaujHistorian

American Eagle said:


> Your friend the US 03 statetment to you is true and correct. She would pay no income taxes while serving in either Afghnistan or Iraq, as well as other "hot spots" where one is in harm's way.
> 
> When serving in a combat zone your military pay and allowances are in fact tax free for the period of time you serve there. Thus even in my day when I served as an 01, promoted while in Pakistan to 02, from Nov. 1963 to June 1965 my salary and allowances were then, and would be for anyone serving in Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iraq, Bosnia, any "hot spot" the salary and all allowances for the time there is tax free.
> 
> During my time in Pakistan (63-65) we also drew "hostile fire pay" due to the on again off again spats between Pakistan and India. It, too, was tax free, but back then it was a small amount, about $38 a month for old hostile fire pay. Today it is not a huge amoung, but more, perhaps around $250 or so a month for hostile fire and/or combat zone extra pay, still tax exempt.



Tax exemptions for overseas work are applicable to US civilians as well. 

For example, the American citizens working the Gulf these days can earn around $80K / year tax free (the figure may have changed in recent years).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Hmmm...

We dont have any such luxury. Whether you serve at Siachen or fight an active war like the one in FATA we are not exempted from tax (ironically Pakistan still has the lowest tax generation). Also with the increase in pay, our tax slabs (we have a tier system of taxation e.g. a guy earning 1 mil a year would pay the tax @ of let's say 3%, another guy earning 3 mil would have to pay the tax @ may be 8% etc) were increased, so all of a sudden a whole lota money was gone in taxes, in short the NET benefit of the increase in pays was not exactly what it seemed to the outsider "Leaders"

Ok.

Once i was in the US, i know the PX and the BX (for Pakistani readers: the Post/Base Exchanges i.e. the huge shopping centers inside the cantts where you could buy almost everything available on God's earth) would not charge the military personnel any tax on whatever commodity you purchased from there, i mean you could buy a laptop by only paying the price without the sales tax.

Even retired personnel would like to settle near Bases/Posts (cantts in our case) so that they could utilize this 'tax free' facility even after retirement, is this still happen? i know this was a great incentive for you guys, no 'hot spot', no war zones, but tax free items all along. i wish our military is also provided the same facility. But i know those who vomit blood when they hear the word Army these days, would start shyting blood once this kinda facility is extended to the armed forces of Pakistan.


----------



## FaujHistorian

TaimiKhan said:


> I have been handling my bros salary account since the day he joined his unit, never saw anything cross the 27K mark. 27K mark also when he was at the hard area in Kashmir. Once he came down, the net salary came down to less then 20K. 1112K is his basic salary, even though he would be becoming a Captain this year. 3 years service completed and he is still standing at a net salary of 17K
> 
> And people say Army officers are rich.




Yes. This is correct. 

Just ignore the blabbering of some on this topic. These anti-PA dimwits are sitting in the US/EU apartments, drinking Islamist cola, and ranting against Pak army. Such is there low life.


----------



## Xeric

TaimiKhan said:


> I have been handling my bros salary account since the day he joined his unit, never saw anything cross the 27K mark. 27K mark also when he was at the hard area in Kashmir. Once he came down, the net salary came down to less then 20K. 1112K is his basic salary, even though he would be becoming a Captain this year. 3 years service completed and he is still standing at a net salary of 17K
> 
> And people say Army officers are rich.


 
i think i said the same as opposed to some saying a Lt getting Rs 32K per month!! Still, people were asking for the 'real positions' 

Some think they know more than those who are actually receiving the military pay checks!

2 years ragra in PMA, plus 3 years active service (including hard areas), 5 years in total and the by the end of the day, you get 17K in net amount per month. Voila! Still the brass polish and the starched uniforms comes out of your pocket.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Xeric said:


> i think i said the same as opposed to some saying a Lt getting Rs 32K per month!! Still, people were asking for the 'real positions'
> 
> Some think they know more than those who are actually receiving the military pay checks!
> 
> 2 years ragra in PMA, plus 3 years active service (including hard areas), 5 years in total and the by the end of the day, you get 17K in net amount per month. Voila! Still the brass polish and the starched uniforms comes out of your pocket.


 

So true. 

It used to be that Indians (for their reasons) would take pot shots at Pak army.

These days, so many Islamists, Mullahs, and Arab Lackeys have taken over the Indian role while spreading worst possible poison against Pak army. These Islamist-low lives owe their fortunes in Pakistan and even their internet access to the brave soldiers of Pak army and their ultimate sacrifices. 

And yet these Talibleeses will continue their lies and deceits so as to malign Pakistan and Pak army. 

peace.


----------



## Leader

Xeric said:


> i forgot to mention another thing. This 145% increase was NOT specific to the military or the army, but 45% out of this 145% was applicable to ALL govt employees to include the bureaucracy, the PIA chaps, the railways walas and WAPDA and party. Only the 100% increase of basic pay (what you guys call 'double' pay) was for the military, so this totals upto 145%. So if after the increase of 145% the pay is 20K for a 2/Lt, you can well imagine what it was before the increase?!
> 
> 
> 
> i am still waiting for your confirmation.
> 
> i wonder if you can reconfirm the salary from you _____, then why didnt you do the same in case of Rs 66000 aka 'free' plots?


 
they are in troubled areas, no contact... dont worry, If I am wrong, I will let you know and I will learn further NOT TO TRUST military personnels...


----------



## FaujHistorian

Leader said:


> they are in troubled areas, no contact... dont worry, If I am wrong, I will let you know and I will learn further NOT TO TRUST military personnels...



Looks like it is you Sir who is in troubled area of lies and deceits against Pak army. 

There has been ample discussion and it should be clear to you by now that no Luftain (let alone a neem one) is getting a house for 60,000 Rupees. And yet you continue the "main na maanoo" routine. 


peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Leader said:


> they are in troubled areas, no contact... dont worry, If I am wrong, I will let you know and *I will learn further NOT TO TRUST military personnels..*.


 
Height of denial?!

Aik ap he tu Hajji hain, baki saray tu pagal hain, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

Xeric said:


> Height of denial?!
> 
> Aik ap he tu Hajji hain, baki saray tu pagal hain, right?


 
I said na, as soon as I get it confirmed, I will let you know. is mein denial ki kiya bat hai?


----------



## Patriot

Leader said:


> I said na, as soon as I get it confirmed, I will let you know. is mein denial ki kiya bat hai?


 and when will you get it confirmed?By the way by your account my grandfather should have gotten a 5 kanal bangla as u mentioned a Lt can get 10 marla for only 60k..My grandfather was a colonel and did not get any house and lived in a modest 5 marla house after retirement (Which he bought from his savings of whole life).


----------



## Leader

Patriot said:


> and when will you get it confirmed?By the way by your account my grandfather should have gotten a 5 kanal bangla as u mentioned a Lt can get 10 marla for only 60k..My grandfather was a colonel and did not get any house and lived in a modest 5 marla house after retirement (Which he bought from his savings of whole life).


 
well I dont know if the Brits were offering the same schemes !


----------



## Patriot

Leader said:


> well I dont know if the Brits were offering the same schemes !


 Well he was not in British Army - He joined Army in 1948 so he was in Pakistan Army and fought in 1965/71 war but nonetheless your lie is exposed.I am waiting for your confirmation with some substantial proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Patriot said:


> Well he was not in British Army - He joined Army in 1948 so he was in Pakistan Army and fought in 1965/71 war but nonetheless your lie is exposed.I am waiting for your confirmation with some substantial proof.


 
okay,##

I will let you guys know, as soon as I reconfirm it.


----------



## TaimiKhan

My relative is a Lt and about to become a Capt, with now atleast more then 3 years service, his basic pay is between 14-15K and without hard area allowances goes to 22-24K and with hard area something close to 32-33K. Army officers when join armed forces apply for homes and on monthly basis an amount starts deducted from their salaries & its deducted through out their service and after retirement they get a house and the left over amount of the house is to be paid to get possession. And as for the plots they get, they also have to apply for it to become members of DHA or else they are not eligible to get any plot and they have to pay the development charges for the plot. And bear in mind that the majority members of DHA are civilians and they also get the plots based on its development charges and once the specified area is developed after utilizing the money submitted by the members of the housing society, the market power takes over. So civilians and army officers pay nearly the same prices of development charges, may be just a 5% or 10% discount is given to armed forces personnel, and this happens from the DHA's money which they get from their members. Nothing is taken from the defence budget.

And rest of the perks and nearly same as majority of other armed forces give and less perks while considered to some.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

i just found out that in addition to the perks mentioned in my post # 56 and 6, the US military personnel only pay their tax on their Basic Pay with including the allowances like the House Rent etc.

We on the other side pay it on the (almost) Gross salary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Leader said:


> I said na, as soon as I get it confirmed, I will let you know. is mein denial ki kiya bat hai?



DAYUMMMMMMM........... 60K for 10 marlas furnished home in askari......for a LT...my father should get like 70 of those and sell em to gullible people like yourself...make some big $$ in profits... 

But seriously...  @ you!


Xeric said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> We dont have any such luxury. Whether you serve at Siachen or fight an active war like the one in FATA we are not exempted from tax (ironically Pakistan still has the lowest tax generation). Also with the increase in pay, our tax slabs (we have a tier system of taxation e.g. a guy earning 1 mil a year would pay the tax @ of let's say 3%, another guy earning 3 mil would have to pay the tax @ may be 8% etc) were increased, so all of a sudden a whole lota money was gone in taxes, in short the NET benefit of the increase in pays was not exactly what it seemed to the outsider "Leaders"
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Once i was in the US, i know the PX and the BX (for Pakistani readers: the Post/Base Exchanges i.e. the huge shopping centers inside the cantts where you could buy almost everything available on God's earth) would not charge the military personnel any tax on whatever commodity you purchased from there, i mean you could buy a laptop by only paying the price without the sales tax.
> 
> Even retired personnel would like to settle near Bases/Posts (cantts in our case) so that they could utilize this 'tax free' facility even after retirement, is this still happen? i know this was a great incentive for you guys, no 'hot spot', no war zones, but tax free items all along. i wish our military is also provided the same facility. But i know those who vomit blood when they hear the word Army these days, would start shyting blood once this kinda facility is extended to the armed forces of Pakistan.



If it happens (which im sure wont) leader n his kind will accuse army officers of getting a Prado for rs.20K!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abdullah Aziz

Brother I have heard from a retired Major of Pakistan Army that the salary of a 2nd Lieutenant is 25,000 but from my teacher has family members present in the Army he says that the salary of a 2nd Lieutenant is 40,000.


----------



## Ark-Angel

Xeric said:


> A Lt Col bollay tu...15-20 years in service. A guy getting 35-40K after he is in for *15-20 years* is just so so. BTW, only the 'basic pay' got doubled, and this 35-40K that you said is the gross pay (inclusive of ALL the allowances) so you can add only a fraction to the previous pay, moreover i mention about this increase in my post # 12. The approx 145% increase includes this 'doubling' of pay.



Shouldn't that be 18-24 years? No offence. I really wanna learn.


----------



## Ark-Angel

Haseebullah said:


> You outta your mind!66000...furnished home in Askari Housing scheme.You make it sound like that he get's a big fancy house for 66000 rs.Brother i have seen officiers as senior as Colonels wandering around for houses during their service because Army has shortage of houses.
> 
> Did you forget that he pays for that 10 marla plot during his service.
> 
> Woah woah woah!you probably heard this and came and blabbered it out here.My father is Colonel in Army and he is paying monthly installments through Askari bank for the 2 plots of 1 canal each *he will be getting* on retirement.Plots not furnished houses.
> 
> And yet according to you a 2/nd Lt gets a furnished house anywhere for 66000Rs.



Even after retirement he will pay a very large amount of money, e.g. to get a flat in Askari officers have to pay nearly rs. 40 lakhs after their retirement.


----------



## Xeric

Ark-Angel said:


> Shouldn't that be 18-24 years? No offence. I really wanna learn.


There's a reason i am not very truthful at times


----------



## snakeeagle

i think its srarts from20000


----------



## baqai

i find it ironic that people who sit at the comfort of their home likes to question army people who actually spend time in areas such like Siachen. Yeah i am a "bloody civilian" but what have society done to change that mind set? we are reflected by our politicians and from the looks of it Army is right to call us that. 

We lost a family member at Kargil (my cousin's husband) so we do know first hand what sacrifices a family has to make to keep a nation safe. It seriously ticks me off when people start yapping about Army, Not saying that Army is full of angels but compare it with our political system it always was/will be the better bet to save this nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ark-Angel

Xeric said:


> There's a reason i am not very truthful at times


And now I do understand that reason.


----------



## fatman17

20,000 base salary
medical free
if un-married, residence, food at subsidised rates (services mess). its mainly pocket money and we cant compare these salaries with other countries like UK etc.


----------



## truthseer

Xeric said:


> Without going further down the drain i'll just say what i have said at another place:
> 
> Grow the balls and just do it. Who is stopping you? BTW, let's see if red warrants for Musharraf could do any wonders, last i checked he was still saying that he'll be back by March next year.



Yup, he's afraid of OUR government and is still not back



S.Y.A said:


> it has to be 25+, my chacha(he is in navy)told me that the salary of a cadet at PNA was 20k



That is basic, add allowances and all the other stuff you see


----------



## defensor

Look your facts are very wrong I have been listening to some bullshit and that's why decided to reply...... I am a cadet in PMA and to those losers who wants to ask the salary i would like to tell them that a cadet in PMA gets around 16,000 after cuttings this is the money which we get.
Secondly the matter of houses my father was serving in Army Housing and this is how it works...... It is your own choice whether you want to become member of AHS scheme or not after you become a member you have to pay monthly installments from your pay and by the way there are many kind of cuttings from an officer's salary not just of housing.....any way after retirement you have to pay the remaining money you just have to pay the money for the structure i.e the house not for the plot that plot is given to the officer on 99 years lease i repeat LEASE it means he is not the owner of the plot.

P.S the training which we do in PMA if you can do only a fraction of it than you would come to know why we are like that proud and all ...... but it is our deserved right to ask for that respect after all the shit we go through to become an officer....PMA is not a university rather it is a boot camp where you are abused and put through hell just to become an officer


----------



## Noman Abid

Please Tell Me! Being a captain what's the salary and what are the facilities/Benefits ?


----------

